# Hoyt/Reflex Specs



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the specs (ATA, BH, riser length, limb length) of the Reflex Caribou (Tec riser) & the Hoyt Montega, Vantage LTD and Tribute?


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Caribou II Google is your freind... http://www.worldtop.org/Health/Sports/Hunting/Reflex+Caribou/


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm lazy. Does anyone have a spreadsheet of this info?


----------

